# Hand crews-Indy North



## groundsgal (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking for several people to shovel snow. Must be able-bodied and ready whenever we have a snow or ice event. We currently have some contracts in place. Overnight snows must be cleared by 7am.


----------



## groundsgal (Nov 14, 2012)

*Reply to:*

http://carmel.groundsguys.com/careers-0
For interested parties please apply at above website.


----------

